# 2001 S4 MTM chip installed... problems...



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

I just had a Stage I MTM chip installed in my 2001 S4. I had a professional electronics technician install the chip in the ECU. He did a beautiful job. If it didnt have an MTM logo on it, you would think that it was installed at the factory.
The car starts up and runs fine, but the car doesnt feel much more powerful than stock. Maybe its all in my head, but I really cant tell much of a difference. I dont know, maybe I need a few other mods to really realize the power difference.
A couple of problems though: The ABS light is on. Also, when Im starting the car it cranks really slowly, like the battery is dying or something. Could these things be related to the chip? It just seems VERY coincidental that these two things showed up as soon as I installed the chip.


----------



## vertius (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: 2001 S4 MTM chip installed... problems... (Slytle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slytle* »_I just had a Stage I MTM chip installed in my 2001 S4. I had a professional electronics technician install the chip in the ECU. He did a beautiful job. If it didnt have an MTM logo on it, you would think that it was installed at the factory.
The car starts up and runs fine, but the car doesnt feel much more powerful than stock. Maybe its all in my head, but I really cant tell much of a difference. I dont know, maybe I need a few other mods to really realize the power difference.
A couple of problems though: The ABS light is on. Also, when Im starting the car it cranks really slowly, like the battery is dying or something. Could these things be related to the chip? It just seems VERY coincidental that these two things showed up as soon as I installed the chip.


Something is definitely wrong. You should feel a difference immediatetly without any other mods. Remove the chip and see if you still have the other issues. Find a pro shop near you that sells chips and find out what's going on.


----------



## otto99 (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2001 S4 MTM chip installed... problems... (Slytle)*

Slytle: I know a few people that have installed the MTM stage 1 chip on ther S4. sounds like you have a problem fro sure. This Chip rocks! and you will be able to feel the difference. Contact Joe Hoppen Motorsports http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/ and get some help!


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 2001 S4 MTM chip installed... problems... (Slytle)*

I took it in and had a tech run the codes on the ECU. He cleared the ABS code and did a Throttle Body Calibration. The car ran great after that, although the slow starting problem still existed. After doing some testing, we found that it was just a bad battery and purely coincidental that it showed up immediately after installing the chip. Instead of forking over a pile of cash for an OEM battery, I picked up an Optima Yellow top, and made a custom bracket to hold it in place. 
The car runs flawlessly now. NOTICEABLY faster, sometimes SCARY fast. MTM rates the chip at 306HP, but Dyno tests have shown it to be more like 325HP. I believe it. MTM gets a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me
Next mission: Coilovers and Lightweight wheels.


----------

